
Volkswagen: a different theory on what happened - hoag
https://innovately.wordpress.com/2015/10/07/volkswagen-a-different-theory-on-what-happened/
======
junto
German employees generally just don't step out of line like this; it just
isn't in their culture.

They have a structured, hierarchical and rule abiding work culture.

I just don't buy the theory that the engineering team under pressure from the
execs went off on their own on this.

~~~
hoag
You sure about that? Look what's on the front page of HN right now:
[http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/10/08/volkswagen-
emissio...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/10/08/volkswagen-emissions-
congress-update-1-p-idUSL1N1281B720151008)

